# 2012 nav



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

yea but that's just the radio. You would have to buy the screen too. It has a different part number. At least that's how the 11 nav is.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

How do you know this is the 2012? 2012 still isn't an option in the catalog...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I emailed them and that's the link they gave me


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> gmpartsdirect has the 2012 nav for 856...hmmmmm wonder if it will just pop in a 2011???
> 
> GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


Didn't you buy the original Sat/Nav from Hemank?


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> I emailed them and that's the link they gave me


that's strange...i emailed them asking about the 2012 nav and they told me they needed the vin number of a car with the option in order to give me an accurate part number.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

The only way we will know is if someone risks buying it and seeing if it 
works in a 11 model. I don't think anyone would b willing to do that. I'm done with being a early adopter. I've been burned enough!


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> The only way we will know is if someone risks buying it and seeing if it
> works in a 11 model. I don't think anyone would b willing to do that. I'm done with being a early adopter. I've been burned enough!


i'm looking to do it with my 2012 eco, if someone can give me a definitive answer on what parts exactly i need. like i said, when i e-mailed gmpd, they told me i needed to get them a vin number of a car with the option installed in order to tell me what the part was...so i'm confused how you even got them to send you that link. also makes me wonder if that's everything you'd need to do the swap...


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> i'm looking to do it with my 2012 eco, if someone can give me a definitive answer on what parts exactly i need. like i said, when i e-mailed gmpd, they told me i needed to get them a vin number of a car with the option installed in order to tell me what the part was...so i'm confused how you even got them to send you that link. also makes me wonder if that's everything you'd need to do the swap...


 
sent pm to you


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

crackers8199 said:


> i'm looking to do it with my 2012 eco, if someone can give me a definitive answer on what parts exactly i need. like i said, when i e-mailed gmpd, they told me i needed to get them a vin number of a car with the option installed in order to tell me what the part was...so i'm confused how you even got them to send you that link. also makes me wonder if that's everything you'd need to do the swap...



You will most likely also have to buy the screen. And I also believe the trim that attaches to the front of the radio has more buttons than the standard one, so you would have to buy that too. The part number cruzeman gave is just for the radio. The other parts have different part numbers.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

queencitypr0 said:


> You will most likely also have to buy the screen. And I also believe the trim that attaches to the front of the radio has more buttons than the standard one, so you would have to buy that too. The part number cruzeman gave is just for the radio. The other parts have different part numbers.


you could be right, but i'm inclined to disagree. the nav system altogether GM was selling for $995 as an option...if that part alone is $856, i can't see the screen and trim together are going to be less than another $150 (which would mean GM is selling the entire system at a loss if that isn't the entire system)...


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

IDK, I'm just going off of how it is for the 11 nav. The reason I say they are different parts is because of this. 

http://www.newgmparts.com/partlocat...1365&callout=1&catalogid=2&displayCatalogid=0

You have the radio itself, Then the control switch, And the screen would also be a separate part, all with an individual cost. I know the illustration is for the non nav, but the parts breakdown would be essentially the same way for the nav.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Here is the IPB for the screen. 

GM Parts - Genuine Replacement GM Parts - New GM Parts (you would also have to buy that trim around the screen)

When you order these parts they break it down to each individual part so that if something is broken you can replace it at the lowest level possible, rather than ordering the whole unit. So when you type in the part number to order the radio... that's exactly what you are going to get. Just the radio itself. And I looked but couldn't find a part number that include all of those parts together. As far as the pricing, I'm sure the prices on gmpartsdirect aren't the prices it would actually cost them for the units.


----------



## crackers8199 (Jul 20, 2011)

ok, here's what i've found. there's a 2011 nav system on ebay, that it's pretty easy to pull the part numbers from the pictures (and reference on gmpd) but only for the screen and the controls. i can't see the part number for the radio itself on the pictures...

screen: 20935345 ($163.98)
controls: 95985969 ($67.45)
radio: no part number ($1,394.94)

while i can't find the part number for the radio itself, it's pretty easy to find via search on GMPD.

so, now the question is: who here that's got the nav system for 2012 feels like pulling the system out, writing the part numbers down, and then putting it back in? based on the tutorials i've seen (and the bit of the dash i've taken apart myself), it should be pretty easy to do if all you're doing is taking it apart and putting it right back together...


----------

